# Joe Trout



## Ellis (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys up in Missouri are lucky... I didn't buy my boat from Trout and Sons had never even heard of them until I needed to buy my jet conversion. Joe totally went out of his way to get one for me. He also is so full of knowledge. If he treats a guy who didn't buy a boat from this well can't image how well he takes care of his own customers. I feel bad for now buying a boat from him. But he has me fixed up so I won't miss any tourneys thanks to Joe !!!

He will get all my future business.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes.. Joe goes the extra mile, the whole crew out at Troutt & Sons does. I drove down there from MN last November to buy my boat, he had a couple of local guys wanting to buy it but since i inquired about it first he held it for me. They have been helpfull throughout the rigging and setup, all i have to do is call with questions and they always help..


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 12, 2011)

Canoeman said:


> Yes.. *Joe goes the extra mile, the whole crew out at Troutt & Sons does.* I drove down there from MN last November to buy my boat, he had a couple of local guys wanting to buy it but since i inquired about it first he held it for me. They have been helpfull throughout the rigging and setup, all i have to do is call with questions and they always help..


+1


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 12, 2011)

We bought ours from Troutt & Sons,and the customer service has been second to NONE. Had it in for service one time,and it seemed liked it was done before I got home. We will try to purchase our next Jet from them.I enjoy dealing with them.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 12, 2011)

The only thing you can hold against the guy is he sells mercury's  lol Just Kidding JK JK.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep up this kind of talk and i might be calling him for my new boat in the spring........... 8)


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead (Aug 13, 2011)

Bought a new boat from him two years ago. Just called him a couple weeks ago and told him its time for another new one.
He treated me great.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Keep up this kind of talk and i might be calling him for my new boat in the spring........... 8)



+1 on everything that's been already said. Bought my boat from a friend of theirs, but Joe found it and took care of all the footwork and paperwork. Had my boat in there a couple weeks ago when the engine blew. Unfortunately, they are too expensive to have fix it. So...I'm working out other options. I'll probably ship the head to a specialist in Florida to have it rebuilt.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Keep up this kind of talk and i might be calling him for my new boat in the spring........... 8)



Jim,

If you come in town to see Joe....look me up. I'm about an hour from him. I'll be happy to show you around some St. Louis/Missouri waters.


----------

